

Hong Kong's Startup Office Spaces - prateekj
http://www.forbes.com/sites/joshsteimle/2013/10/30/hong-kongs-startup-office-spaces/

======
paulorlando
Nice report. There has been so much growth in workspace in Hong Kong. From no
choice to lots of choices just in the last year. I lived there 2012 - 2013 and
used to run AcceleratorHK out of The Good Lab (great space, by the way).

